# Cogli l'attimo...



## Scaredheart (3 Aprile 2014)

E poi la sera procede come di consueto. 
Troppa abitudine, ma non vuoi rischiare. I pensieri, le paure, le ansie, divorano anche quello che di buono si può avere...
Riesci a sentirti sola in mezzo a tutta quella gente. 

Ormai è tardi, rifai il solito e consueto tragitto di casa, con mille pensieri, tra cui Lui... chissà se mi penserà... e le solite pippe che la mente poteva generare. 

Ma come? C'è una macchina che mi segue? E' tardi.. ma chi è? sarà mica un brutto scherzo? 

Boh provo a girare di qua magari è una coincidenza... 

No cavolo mi viene proprio dietro... ma qual'è la targa? 

Troppa luce non vedo... Mi sfanala. 

Ansia e agitazione si placano, quando vedo che quella macchina è LA macchina. 

Tantissimi ricordi ritornano. Emozioni nascoste. 

Accostiamo in un parcheggio. Poche parole, un lungo abbraccio. 
Stretti come mai, uniti da sempre. 

Sei tornato. Da sempre il mio porto sicuro. 
Mi sussurri all'orecchio che per me ci sarai, che nonostante tutto e tutti, io per te sono sempre l'unica. 

Ti guardo stupita. 

Ma poi basta parlare, non siamo mai stati bravi in questo. Tanto sappiamo gtià cosa c'è. Noi sappiamo. Io e te. Questo noi gli altri non potrebbero capirlo.

Grazie di essere tornato, non so se per un attimo, non so come andrà, non so che sarà. Per una volta non penso, mi lascio andare e mi dico:

Ma si Scared, cogli l'attimo!


----------

